# Halloween more popular than ever, a bad thing?



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Im not sure how I feel about the popularity of Halloween these days.

One the one hand, I love that I can go just about anywhere and find Halloween Decor and the fact that stores like Spirit pop up just for this reason.

The down side is that I am not as unique as I used to be, there are 3 other houses that do a respectable yard haunt on my block. not to mention the mild fans who do some decent decorating.

The other down side is the cost of these items, I have never seen stuff so expensive!!!

What are your thoughts?


----------



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

I think we will always be unique, because of our perspective on Halloween has tried and true history to it . We don't have to go out and spend a ton of money because we can make this stuff from our imaginations and the bits we find laying around. Stores like Spirit are fun to walk around and get ideas from , plus I love the after Halloween clearances. I don't believe though that I have ever gotten anything store bought and felt satisfied enough with it to leave it as is. I think if Halloween in our age didn't gain in popularity its celebration may die out , and that is something I never want to see happen. Besides the more the merrier right , we can share the fun with anyone who wants to join the party


----------



## hexerei (Aug 31, 2008)

I dunno, I am an American halloween freak living in Austria. The holiday is only just catching on here, so I have the opposite problem to were I am frustrated by the fact that I can't walk into any old Halloween shop and get the things I need to complete my visions. I have to be SUPER creative and make tons of stuff by hand. Not that I have a problem with that, but I am new to this stuff and its hard to find the materials I need for said projects because everything is in German, and some items you just will never hunt down at all.
So love it up, because you are too privilaged. Besides if you are so concerned about getting caught up in the commercialism of it all, just don't. Go purist style!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

As long as it doesn't get to the point where fights are breaking out over the last Boris' I think it's a good thing. I've learned a lot since becoming a member here last september and honestly think what I've learned from here has allowed me to build things superior to anything found in stores.

As far as popularity of home haunts go.... the more the merrier I say!


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Maybe its the whole "Keeping up with the Jones'" mentality.
If they add a fence, I build columns, if they add a fog machine, I build a cooler.

I want to be #1 on my block. I dont even know them, they are 1/2 mile away and I have only seen their display as I drive by. I have issues.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Turbophanx said:


> Maybe its the whole "Keeping up with the Jones'" mentality.


I think that would be more of a Keeping Up With the Kruegers or the Van Helsings. :zombie:

It's all where ya live. Where I am Halloween has damned near died. If I want to see a home haunt I have to drive like 20-30 minutes at least.

And yeah, stuff is expensive, but so is everything else nowadays, and look at the sheer variety of stuff you can get... the selection just wasn't there 25 years ago. And a lot of it's cheesy, yeah... consider those as homemade props that came partially assembled and waiting to be detailed! :jol:


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

This year we are trying to make everything by hand. Of course we will hold onto the good stuff, like the bori and rats,bats,skulls and such, but it has been really fun since I have gotten everyone else involved in MAKING halloween. You know what I think was holding them back? Buying expensive props is only kinda fun, but building cheap props is fun to do, affordable, and satisfying.

I'm sure there will be a downside to the increase in popularity, but that's better then the holiday dying off. I think it might up the ante to get everyone more creative. I mean I see new ideas and creative variations that are really great on this forum everyday, so I am not worried. The Jones's down the street can't buy what's in your head!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

I agree, stuff is too expensive, thats why its good to make what you can. Im am one of the only yard haunts around here, there is a few others that go all out too. Other then that you have a few that put up some small stuff, and mainly people with nothing. I think you can always make Halloween your own though.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

I guess im just too competitive. I want to crush the neighbors and dance on their bones.....hmmm just got a thought for next years haunt.


----------



## Hauntmore (Sep 14, 2007)

For me, it means there's lots of cheap stuff available at the after Halloween sales! Imho, none of the store bought "animatronics" etc really compare to the stuff home haunters can create. Store stuff is best for the decorations, masks, and stuff that are harder to make yourself.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

I wish MORE people would do haunts or at LEAST do some decoration. Hell even if its putting a Pumpkin out I'd be happy.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Don of the Dead said:


> I wish MORE people would do haunts or at LEAST do some decoration. Hell even if its putting a Pumpkin out I'd be happy.


I totally agree with Don. Around where I live, I'm the only one, I know of, that puts on a haunt and I get a lil bummed out 'cuz come November (sometimes earlier!), the damn Xmas lights come out and the holly jolly attitude to follow. Wish people were like this with Halloween, I'm lucky if someone just installs a red porch light to ring in Halloween! It is worth it to me though, when I see adults come by alone. They often comment that they have heard through word of mouth about my house and come by from across town, just to see it. All the hard work pays off, but as much as i do it for other people to enjoy, I must admit, I'm the one that gets the biggest kick out of. Wish I could leave it up year 'round. So keep your chin up, your projects being built, and HAPPY HAUNTING ! :voorhees:


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

I'll second the last two. I'd love to see a few of my neighbors get in the spirit (or spirits, whatever it takes) and decorate a little. Every year it seems like more and more turn off the porch light and pretend that they're not home.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I guess I'm lucky to live in a neighborhood with lots of kids and parents that seem to really enjoy the houses that go all out, like mine. I've got a couple of neighbors that are building props and each year a few more get into the act. 

Salem is the next town over and Halloween is getting to be like Mardi Gras there, bigger and better every year. Everyone should plan to visit Salem for Halloween at least once, and don't forget to stop by Haunted Homestead while you're here! 

It's just frustrating that Halloween is only one night each year!


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't think there's anything wrong with a little competition! I am also very competitive, but mostly with myself. I always want to outdo myself, every year. But if anyone else in the neighborhood does a haunt, I'm sure I would "silently" be contemplating their inevitable outdoing all year!  But I would welcome it, because it means there is less room for some self-righteous "out to save the world" neighbor to complain about what we do...


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Competition and cooperation. It's why we have the contests on here. It forces you to raise the bar. Hmmm. Dancing on Bones...


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

dynoflyer said:


> I guess I'm lucky to live in a neighborhood with lots of kids and parents that seem to really enjoy the houses that go all out, like mine. I've got a couple of neighbors that are building props and each year a few more get into the act.
> 
> Salem is the next town over and Halloween is getting to be like Mardi Gras there, bigger and better every year. Everyone should plan to visit Salem for Halloween at least once, and don't forget to stop by Haunted Homestead while your here! It's just frustrating that Halloween is only one each year!


My dream is to go to Salem for Hallowe'en. The girls and I were planning a road trip there for the end of this month, but finances of the one driving has set that plan aside for a bit. 

But yeah....I SOOOO want to go there for Hallowe'en! And I'll swing by your house and check out your decor.


----------



## SpookySteve (Jul 30, 2008)

I like the fact that there is more selection of prop supplies at my local stores. This year should prove to be intersting because 30 of the 110 homes in my neighborhood have been forclosed on. I guess the positive is that I will be King of the Haunt again this year. If I could only get my hands on a vacant house....maybe a bit to ambitious this late in the year. But next year....


----------



## divaann (Aug 7, 2008)

There is only 7 houses in my general area and I'm the only one that does halloween. The first year that I put up my graveyard the neighbor boy made his dad stop the truck to get out to run up to look at it. Since time was against me last year along with the weather I wasn't able to put up the cemetary. I'm afraid to see the reaction this year since it grew a little in 2 years. I have to laugh when people drive by and almost break their neck when they see the set-up. As for keeping up with the neighbors no problem yet.....


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I have 2 neighbors that really go all out. They have been for years, while I just moved here a couple years ago. They have bigger yards with mostly store bought stuff, but they have better fences, and columns. But....My stuff I made is more entertaining and animated. While mine may be small, people say it's better. When I get my facades up and build columns, (not this year) I'll be the best. I love the competetion, and I think my neighbors do to. I talk to them, but they aren;t interested in building props. Weird.


----------

